# Sprint or Verizon



## bearwhiz

For the first time in 15 years I'm going to have to purchase a personal cell phone. I would like to go with Sprint or Verizon. What does 2 Cool recommend and why?
Thanks


----------



## caz

I have sprint for my personal phone, Verizon as my work phone. I seem to get way better signal on my Verizon phone. Both are iPhone 7's


----------



## Robert.Parson

Verizon works very well in SARGENT...
3 or 4 bars all the time down there. And I think it goes out about 7 miles offshore.

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm

Where do you spend most of your time including hobbies?


----------



## LarryG

My Verizon works very well in Sargent also. In fact, I have not found a place where there are any issues with Verizon. Can't say the same thing back in the day when I had Sprint. I switched over due to weak signal in many places with sprint including my home in town.


----------



## Jumanji

Let people know where you plan to use it. Sprint reception sucks at my house in port a. Otoh, their Global Roaming is cheap and fave us great service thru the Bahamas and France, using local networks. Go figure!

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz

I live in Katy now so use it in the Houston area but plan on hitting the road in several months when I retire.


----------



## boom!

Verizon unless S Texas. Then Sprint.


----------



## bg

boom! said:


> Verizon unless S Texas. Then Sprint.


I'm in S Tx and have great Verizon coverage. The only place I haven't gotten service has been around Hunt/Ingram/Mountain Home, where AT&T is the only carrier that has service.

In Texas, AT&T has the best coverage, nationwide it's Verizon. It's been a long time since I used Sprint but, I had lots of dead spots on their network.


----------



## boom!

bg said:


> I'm in S Tx and have great Verizon coverage. The only place I haven't gotten service has been around Hunt/Ingram/Mountain Home, where AT&T is the only carrier that has service.
> 
> In Texas, AT&T has the best coverage, nationwide it's Verizon. It's been a long time since I used Sprint but, I had lots of dead spots on their network.


My mistake, I use at&t in s Texas. Verizon in my part of Bandera and in the oil fields of S Texas is horrible. I haven't used Sprint since 2000 when they had me so mad that I considered making their showroom a drive thru.


----------



## bg

boom! said:


> My mistake, I use at&t in s Texas. Verizon in my part of Bandera and in the oil fields of S Texas is horrible. I haven't used Sprint since 2000 when they had me so mad that I considered making their showroom a drive thru.


That's how I felt about my Sprint service.

It could be your phone in S Tx, I would lose service between Carrizo Springs and Freer with my S6 but have 2 bars in that area with my Moto Z. I've noticed some phones do better than others.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller

I have sprint and have a lot of dead zones around south Houston/Galveston along with week signal at both houses and thats with an Iphone 7, but I will say the international service was great when I was in Costa Rica and free go figure lol ... would not recommend them plus the customer service leaves something to be desired. I will be making the switch to Verizon soon.


----------



## MarkU

I have both. Sprint personal, Verizon biz. Verizon IMO has better coverage.


----------



## Dos_Curados

Verizon works great for me in Houston and surrounding areas better than my last phone which was ATT. But in Concan this summer i got no Verizon signal it was like being in the stone age


----------



## NaClH2O

Sprint's coverage is definitely a lot better than it used to be, but they still have a lot of work to do. Heck, the signal inside one of their stores is terrible, that should tell you something. I couldn't get a very good signal in my home either and it was within their 4G coverage map. I could get a very weak 4G signal if I went outside, so I was forced to stay on my home wi-fi when I was there. They do have decent coverage in big cities, but spotty outside of there. I've switched to AT&T and have much better signal most everywhere. I've heard Verizon has good coverage in most places, too.


----------



## Kenner21

Sprint sucks in Seabrook looking forward to firing them in December


----------



## mstrelectricman

Sprint sux. No nicer way to put it. Verizon or att.


----------



## Hawglife

Sprint is the worst company I havw ever had a phone with. They all suck but I think Verizon has some of the best reception around our area. Tmobile has been good to me so far but I had spring before this, and that was a complete nightmare, between service, and customer service. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler

I tried them all. Had to. I have a place in Colorado and it's WaYYYY out there.
Verizon never missed a beat. Plans these days are almost the same in price. Cheaper than ever.


----------



## ibtbone

bearwhiz said:


> I live in Katy now so use it in the Houston area but plan on hitting the road in several months when I retire.


Verizon has better coverage while traveling. IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishofFury

I was with verizon for better part of 10 years. Made the switch to at&t and regret it. One of those things where you realized it when it was gone. Reception is horrible compared to verizon, even in the city. When i travel to midland for work, which is quite often, no reception at all. Everyone out there uses verizon. My wife even complains. 

Recommend verizon.


----------



## PassingThru

GeauxGetEr said:


> I was with verizon for better part of 10 years. Made the switch to at&t and regret it. One of those things where you realized it when it was gone. Reception is horrible compared to verizon, even in the city. When i travel to midland for work, which is quite often, no reception at all. Everyone out there uses verizon. My wife even complains.
> 
> Recommend verizon.


GeauxGetEr's comments pretty much mimic my brief AT&T experience in Livingston, TX. Here's my brief AT&T experience in Livingston for what it's worth. Last May while staying at Escapees, I switched from Verizon to AT&T due to the speed reduction on Verizon's JetPack. The manager of the AT&T store across from Walmart did state that the Escapees area was not the best area in Livingston for AT&T service. I can confirm he was correct concerning the AT&T MIFI. Could make telephone calls okay but the internet via AT&T's WIFI device was very, very slow and difficult to maintain a connection. I dropped them in less than a month for another primary reason with the connection being secondary. Went back to Verizon's Unlimited Plan. I solved my speed reduction by purchasing new iPads with WIFI and Celluar connections. The Cellular connection is not automatically reduced after reaching a predefined limit. In Las Vegas now, and still happy with our decision.


----------



## C.Hern5972

i left sprint to go back to verizon.... 

verizon all day long.


----------



## dk2429

AT&T.

Never had Sprint, but folks I know have seem to always had issues with them


----------



## fishingtwo

Verizon service not real good in Baffin otherwise ok


----------



## carryyourbooks

LarryG said:


> My Verizon works very well in Sargent also. In fact, I have not found a place where there are any issues with Verizon. Can't say the same thing back in the day when I had Sprint. I switched over due to weak signal in many places with sprint including my home in town.


I recommend Verizon as well, but I have found one spot a few years ago where Verizon sucked. It was near the Brazos State Park. They may have fixed it by now.


----------



## CHARLIE

Consider nothing but AT&T if you get away from highways. AT&T works most everywhere in Texas.


----------



## habanerojooz

I had AT&T phone service since the early days (Cingular). I often encountered weak signal problems in major metropolitan areas. I finally dropped them and went with T-Mobile. Very happy with the service and the price. 

I will switch to Verizon if T-M goes downhill. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredhernandez

I have spent the last couple years on AT&T ,,,, went to T-mobile for a couple of weeks (totally sucked) .. Then back to Verizon I had used for years before that.... Anyone LOVE sprint?


AT&T works decently for the most part pretty much everywhere but not awesome .. Verizon works very well most places and but can have coverage holes in rural areas I have been to - then again only coverage in other areas I have been to. Tmoble good prices but not lovin it..


oh yeah VZ gives a discount for active military and veterans.


----------

